# Tyre / External Dressing



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Can some one suggest a suitable product for dressing tyres and external plastic trim?

Currently use AG Instant Tyre Dressing and AG Bumper care, however, these start to get expensive when bought in the small bottles.

So anything recommended that can be purcahsed in bulk? and leaves a nice finish.

Or am i better sticking to 2 different products for the different jobs?

thanks


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i use Chemical Guys New Look Trim gel for both and it does a great job!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi there MattsBMW

Ok so my opinion, Zaino Z16. :thumb:

Easy on, its a bit like a milky liquid, and gives a natural look and lasts ages. I've tried a lot of other stuff, and this now is my fav! 

HTH :car:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

I use Trim Wizard by Autosmart. Comes in 5l containers. You apply with either paintbrush, sponge or similar, and it leaves a great finish on exterior trim.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sandro said:


> i use Chemical Guys New Look Trim gel for both and it does a great job!


Me too - great stuff


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Sandro said:


> i use Chemical Guys New Look Trim gel for both and it does a great job!


How long does a bottle last doing the tyres and a average amount of black trim?


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I'm currently using AS highstyle on tyres... great results


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

M7 ATW said:


> I'm currently using AS highstyle on tyres... great results


How would you compare this with trim wizard ?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

hardhitter said:


> How would you compare this with trim wizard ?


Both give similar results but Trim Wizard is designed to withstand the weather longer.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

With CG New Look Trim Gel, do you spray it on the tyre or put a bit on a sponge applicator and then spread it over the tyre?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> With CG New Look Trim Gel, do you spray it on the tyre or put a bit on a sponge applicator and then spread it over the tyre?


Applicator mate then let it sit for a couple of minutes and buff with a microfibre to clear the excess :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

How much is autosmart Trim Wizard and Highstyle on average for a 5 litre container, i am currently nearing the end of my bottle og AG instant tyre dressing and would like something in bulk, and hopefully a little cheaper.


----------



## Andrewmk4gti (May 11, 2006)

Try the chemical guys stuff


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You can buy 1/2 Gallon of the New Look Trim Gel for £32


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Autosmart stuff seems to work out cheap, I've got the guy coming round tomorrow. I'm interested to know myself.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Autosmart's suggested selling price for 1 x 5LT of Trim Wizard is around 32 quid off the top of my head. I can honestly say without any bias that its the best/longest lasting tyre dressing ive ever used. I find if you build a couple of layers up it lasts and lasts even in really wet weather.

List price of 1x5LT of Highstyle is around about 23 quid.

Both good products as their popularity suggests but IMO if your looking for something that really stands up to the weather then Trim Wizard is easily worth the extra money.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

So am interested in getting hold of some of the trim wizard, would some one be able to offer me a sample, would obviously pay for it. if notts derbys could collect. also do any of the traders sell autosmart or would i need to contact the local rep?

thanks


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

hardhitter said:


> How would you compare this with trim wizard ?


I've never used trim wizard, so couldn't comment... sorry.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I use Auto Rae Chem Tyre Gel, really easy to apply, last ages and comes in 5 Litre also :thumb:

http://www.autorae-chem.com/tyre-gloss-66-p.asp


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> Can some one suggest a suitable product for dressing tyres and external plastic trim?
> 
> Currently use AG Instant Tyre Dressing and AG Bumper care, however, these start to get expensive when bought in the small bottles.
> 
> ...


Megs All Season Dressing :thumb:


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, I should be able to offer a sample of trim wizard if I get it. My autosmart rep didnt come last time as he had some problems getting over. Hopefully he will be coming around the 13th. I'm in derbyshire btw.



mattsbmw said:


> So am interested in getting hold of some of the trim wizard, would some one be able to offer me a sample, would obviously pay for it. if notts derbys could collect. also do any of the traders sell autosmart or would i need to contact the local rep?
> 
> thanks


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

hardhitter said:


> Yeah, I should be able to offer a sample of trim wizard if I get it. My autosmart rep didnt come last time as he had some problems getting over. Hopefully he will be coming around the 13th. I'm in derbyshire btw.


Only just seen this post, would definatley be interested in asample of this.

Thanks


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Just as another option is megs endurance tyre gel also suitable for Bumper and trim?


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

i found trim wizzard lasted longer than highstlye, especially in wetter weather. They both give a similar finish, its quite a high shine finish, wet look. True, as mentioned already a few layers built up and it tough stuff for the winter.

As for price they can vary from rep to rep, but i paid £26 for trim wizzard and the highstyle was £20. I used AG tyre dressing, i love the finish but it doesn't last, same with blackfire and megs. 

I'll see about getting some samples together as 5ltrs will last me ages.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

hardhitter said:


> Yeah, I should be able to offer a sample of trim wizard if I get it. My autosmart rep didnt come last time as he had some problems getting over. Hopefully he will be coming around the 13th. I'm in derbyshire btw.


Did your rep come to you as i am really interested in getting a sample of this.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

mattsbmw said:


> Just as another option is megs endurance tyre gel also suitable for Bumper and trim?


I've used it on trim before. Applied with a small square off cut of sponge. Let it sit for a while, then buff off any excess.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like Highstyle, found it lasted a decent while and gave the glossy look I go for. However, mine was just a top-up a neighbour gave me, which he doesnt use anymore. Wish I could get smaller quantity than £25's and 5L of the stuff!


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I use Duragloss Tyre Foam spray on like a shaving foam and leave good results and surprise one of the best exterior trim cleaners I have used is MER trim gel very good.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

So have narrowed it down to purchasing one of the Autosmart products:

Which last longer on tyres / external trim

Highstyle
trim wizard 
finish

And are any of the traders able to offer any of these or would i need to make contact with my local AS rep?

thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i use chemical guys v.r.p dressall (although i've just got some sonus tyre dressing from cyc, which i have'nt tried yet)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Subc said:


> I use Duragloss Tyre Foam spray on like a shaving foam and leave good results and surprise one of the best exterior trim cleaners I have used is MER trim gel very good.


mer is rubbish!:lol:
ive seen people using - like putting grease on trim.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Alan doing samples of valetpro protectant which can be used ext trim, tyres and int trim


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a sample off Alan valet pro Protestant for the tyre. But i would go for Black wow for the trim. You will not notice the amount you use to treat the car. VERY VERY small amounts, and it lasts. Do a search got great reviews on site.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like megs endurance and also asd.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

currently doing a durability test on Megs Endurance high gloss vs Blackfire tire gel...goal is 2 weeks...will see how it will turn out...


----------



## marc4452 (Nov 22, 2007)

i use blackfire on tyres and black wow on vinyl trim....:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> mer is rubbish!:lol:
> ive seen people using - like putting grease on trim.


[email protected]! 

Mer Trim dressing is one of the best products ive used too, Very similar to Raceglazes Plastic & Tyre Protectant.

Raceglazes Plastic & Tyre Protectant.

Just doing a back to back test to see which has the edge.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

PaulN said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> Mer Trim dressing is one of the best products ive used too, Very similar to Raceglazes Plastic & Tyre Protectant.
> 
> ...


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
That got the point across.
looking forward to the review


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PaulN said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> Mer Trim dressing is one of the best products ive used too, Very similar to Raceglazes Plastic & Tyre Protectant.
> 
> ...


no need to swear i tried mer on my dads car once and it's like grease - just my opinion of it thats all.


----------

